# Time limit on EOI?



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone. Is there a time limit on submitting an EOI? By that I mean, can I submit it now and plan on moving 1-3 years later?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Joshua82 said:


> Hi everyone. Is there a time limit on submitting an EOI? By that I mean, can I submit it now and plan on moving 1-3 years later?


Yes.
If you submit now and your EOI is selected, and assuming the process goes to plan it will take minimum 9 months - more likely a year until you have the Residency stickers applied and the passports returned.
You will then have 12 months to activate the visa by crossing the border.
If you aren't going to come in that year, you could then apply to Immigration at a later date to extend your visa expiry by say 6 months or another year, however it's a massive risk as they could easily refuse.


----------



## Joshua82 (Sep 13, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes.
> If you submit now and your EOI is selected, and assuming the process goes to plan it will take minimum 9 months - more likely a year until you have the Residency stickers applied and the passports returned.
> You will then have 12 months to activate the visa by crossing the border.
> If you aren't going to come in that year, you could then apply to Immigration at a later date to extend your visa expiry by say 6 months or another year, however it's a massive risk as they could easily refuse.


Thank you escapedtonz. So I need to make sure I am set to move within two years of submitting the EOI. That works for me.


----------

